# Quetions about Wheel Wax/Leather Cleaner and detailing



## troymerritt (Sep 11, 2004)

Gentleman and Ladies:
I just recently purchased a new 2005 M3. I have heard a few forums that it will be easier to clean my wheels if I put wheel wax on them. People state that it makes it easier to clean the brake dust off of the wheels. If so, what do you suggest for wheel wax? 

Also, in the past I used to like to put armor all or black magic on my tires, do you suggest this or do you suggest something else? 

What do all of you suggest that I do to remove snow off of my car in the winter time that will prevent the paint from being scratched and or etc?

What is the best chamae and glove to use to wash the car. Do you have any suggestions? If so, your suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 
SSG Troy Merritt
Operation Iraqi Freedom :thumbup:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

what he said... I took some AIO and did the back side of my wheels when I replaced them a few thousand miles ago, and a quick spray of th hoes will leave then as shiny and silver as the day I put them on!

PIA to clean the spokes any way you decide to go, but if it matters the back with AIO worked amazingly well for me.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Don't forget to put the armorall on your tires! http://www.is300.net/forums/showthread.php?t=147582make them JET FOKKEN BLACK!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The BEST thing to do about the brake dust, is to swap out the pads. Axxis Deluxe or Deluxe Plus or Mintex red box all work very well, and have a LOT less dust, and what dust is there is lighter in color so it is less noticeable.

The record so far to swap the pads is 3 weeks. It would have been a week earlier if he had paid attention and ordered teh pads earlier. 

I don't wax my wheels. I use Mequiar's Hot Rims (availabel at auto parts stores and Walmart) along with the Oxo Wheel Cleaning Brush (available from Bavarian Auto). Takes no time to clean the wheels.

For leatehr care, go to LeatherZ (www.leatherz.com) and order one of their Spinneybeck leather care kits. What the Maddox borthers don't know about BMW leather is about NOTHING. And this is what they recommend for BMW leather.

For day in day out use a soft cotton cloth (diaper is great) with clean water (distiler even) to clean the leather. ONce or twice a year you clean and treat with the kit.


----------

